
I Don’t Want to Be Part of Your Fucking Ecosystem (2012) - ColinWright
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/11/i-dont-want-to-be-part-of-your-fucking-ecosystem/
======
greenyoda
See, also, the followup post from 2014:

[http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/02/i-still-dont-want-to-be-
part...](http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/02/i-still-dont-want-to-be-part-of-your-
fucking-ecosystem/)

(and its discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7304488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7304488))

